# Mozilla firefox and www.yahoo.com?



## macnas (8 Jun 2005)

I have just started to use Firefox, I cannot get www.yahoo.com ???
   What can I do?


----------



## car (8 Jun 2005)

*Re: Mozilla firefox*

hi macnas, strange if its yahoo, it should be ok.
If you can access yahoo from IE, copy and paste the address from there into your mozilla address bar and then repost the error here.

perhaps youre behind a firewall or proxy server that may have been configured to stop some sites with yahoo in there by mistake, are you at home or in work?


----------



## ClubMan (8 Jun 2005)

*Re: Mozilla firefox*

Very strange - doesn't work for me either but works fine in _IE_. In _FireFox _I get a blank _HTML _document. I've seen anecdotal reports that this is "just a problem with _Yahoo's _servers and not _FireFox_" but that isn't much of an explanation to me.


----------



## car (9 Jun 2005)

*Re: Mozilla firefox*

I can click on the link above and get yahoo in mozilla 1.0.4 ok.
settings (security/java) perhaps??

not that its much help, heres 101 reasons to use mozilla over IE 
[broken link removed]


----------



## ClubMan (9 Jun 2005)

*Re: Mozilla firefox*

Strange again - by default I connect via the _UTV _caching proxy (_ie-cache.utvinternet.com_) and _Yahoo _doesn't work. If I reconfigure (_Tools -> Options... -> General -> Connection Settings..._) to use a direct connection to the internet (bypassing the caching proxy) and restart _FireFox _then I can view _Yahoo _fine. Not sure why yet.


----------



## MonsieurBond (9 Jun 2005)

macnas said:
			
		

> I have just started to use Firefox, I cannot get www.yahoo.com ???
> What can I do?



Are you using Firefox 1.0.4?

Works fine for me using this version.

I do however use the [broken link removed] plugin so that I can click on any page that doesn't work in Firefox and load it in IE.


----------



## ClubMan (9 Jun 2005)

I am using 1.0.4.

_MonsieurBond _- are you connecting through a proxy or direct to the internet? The former seems to cause problems (at least on _UTV_) for me.


----------



## MonsieurBond (9 Jun 2005)

ClubMan said:
			
		

> I am using 1.0.4.
> 
> _MonsieurBond _- are you connecting through a proxy or direct to the internet? The former seems to cause problems (at least on _UTV_) for me.



Currently via a proxy (from work!).

At home, I connect directly.

I usually use yahoo.ie rather than yahoo.com but both are working using hte work p(r)oxy server.


----------



## ClubMan (9 Jun 2005)

Strange - maybe it's something funny with the _UTV _proxy?!


----------



## contemporary (9 Jun 2005)

i've just checked it on v1.0.3 using eircom and it works fine, must be utv


----------



## macnas (9 Jun 2005)

Cant get www.yahoo.ie either!        
                I am on utvclicksilver     is that where the problem is~?


----------



## macnas (9 Jun 2005)

Also cannot get www.examinations.ie


----------



## ClubMan (9 Jun 2005)

We don't know what the problem is. Perhaps somebody else on _UTV _could check if they can access these sites (a) through the _UTV _proxy (see above) and (b) with a direct connection bypassing the proxy?


----------



## Erith (9 Jun 2005)

Both links work for me with 1.0.4 under Linux and 1.0 with XP


----------



## seaflower (9 Jun 2005)

Both yahoo.com and yahoo.ie work fine for me with Firefox 1.0.4 and Esat BT.


----------



## ClubMan (9 Jun 2005)

Looks [broken link removed] has the same problem with _Yahoo _in _FireFox _when connecting through a proxy...


----------



## MonsieurBond (10 Jun 2005)

ClubMan said:
			
		

> Looks [broken link removed] has the same problem with _Yahoo _in _FireFox _when connecting through a proxy...



Actually, I noticed that sometimes [broken link removed] displays as a blank screen in Firefox. I usually then view it in IE.

In IE, the MBNANetAccess.ie page first loads as a blank page, then redirects to  on the UK site.

If, however, I bookmark the above UK site in Firefox, then I can get in each time.

For those having problems, I wonder if you bookmark ie.yahoo.com instead of yahoo.ie, will it work?


----------



## ClubMan (10 Jun 2005)

MonsieurBond said:
			
		

> Actually, I noticed that sometimes [broken link removed] displays as a blank screen in Firefox. I usually then view it in IE.



Works fine here connecting directly to the internet (no proxy). I must check it later at home through the _UTV _proxy. 



> For those having problems, I wonder if you bookmark ie.yahoo.com instead of yahoo.ie, will it work?



_macnas _mentioned earlier that www.yahoo.ie also displays blank in _FireFox_.


----------



## MonsieurBond (10 Jun 2005)

ClubMan said:
			
		

> Works fine here connecting directly to the internet (no proxy). I must check it later at home through the _UTV _proxy.
> 
> 
> 
> _macnas _mentioned earlier that www.yahoo.ie also displays blank in _FireFox_.



This is not the same URL as ie.yahoo.com. Worth a try.


----------



## macnas (10 Jun 2005)

*www.yahoo.ie *is automatically changed to* www.ie.yahoo.com* and still a blank screen


----------



## MonsieurBond (10 Jun 2005)

macnas said:
			
		

> *www.yahoo.ie *is automatically changed to* www.ie.yahoo.com* and still a blank screen



...which is automatically changed to http://ie.yahoo.com/.

Pity it's still blank, though.


----------



## ClubMan (6 Oct 2005)

Not sure why this problem still seems to persist although there seem to be some coverage of the issue or something like it among . No _Yahoo _site *at all *displays correctly in _FireFox (1.0.7) _for me. However when I installed the [broken link removed] extension and asked FireFox to masquerade as _Internet Explorer _then _Yahoo _sites display fine. Not sure why _Yahoo _would prevent (deliberately or by not addressing the underlying bugs in their sites) _FireFox _users from viewing their sites when it has been one of the fastest growing browsers in a long time. Oh well, at least there is a workaround other than switching back to _IE_.


----------



## MonsieurBond (6 Oct 2005)

ClubMan said:
			
		

> Not sure why this problem still seems to persist although there seem to be some coverage of the issue or something like it among . No _Yahoo _site *at all *displays correctly in _FireFox (1.0.7) _for me. However when I installed the [broken link removed] extension and asked FireFox to masquerade as _Internet Explorer _then _Yahoo _sites display fine. Not sure why _Yahoo _would prevent (deliberately or by not addressing the underlying bugs in their sites) _FireFox _users from viewing their sites when it has been one of the fastest growing browsers in a long time. Oh well, at least there is a workaround other than switching back to _IE_.



I have recently installed Firefox 1.0.7 on my new(ish) Dell laptop and have not got around to installing any extensions yet, but am surprised to see that Yahoo.com/ie etc. work fine on this PC. Maybe it's a Windows XP thing? (I doubt it...)


----------



## ClubMan (7 Oct 2005)

Strange. None of the _Yahoo _sites work for me unless I choose _IE 6 _from _User Agent Switcher_. However, when I do this I can no longer enter text into the text boxes on _AAM/vBulletin _because the text cursor doesn't appear and the focus never seems to be allocated to the text fields - so I have to switch back to _Default _in _UA Switcher_. I am using _FireFox 1.0.7 _on _Windows XP Home Edition _with _SP2 _and all _Windows Updates _bar _.Net _and another one to do with _Windows Tablet Edition _reporting.


----------



## tallpaul (7 Oct 2005)

I'm also using Firefox and have been doing so for the past three or four months. I've never had any problem with Yahoo. Currently using 1.07

Clubman: would a reinstall of Firefox be worth a try to perhaps 'jump start' it for Yahoo. 

Also, one of the plugins amends Google search result pages to include links to other search engines (including Yahoo). You could possibly test Yahoo in this way.


----------



## ClubMan (7 Oct 2005)

It may be something to do with the proxy - my home setup connecting via _UTV's _proxy server doesn't work unless I use the _UA Switcher _extension as described above. I haven't yet tried bypassing the proxy and using a direct connection instead. My work connection through the company proxy server works fine. On the other hand maybe a reinstall would work but it doesn't really bother me as I don't tend to visit _Yahoo _sites as a matter of course and definitely never use it for searching.


----------



## ClubMan (11 Oct 2005)

Yeah - very odd... if I configure _FireFox _to use the _UTV _proxy (ie-cache.utvinternet.com:80) then _Yahoo _sites don't display at all unless I use the _User Agent Switcher _extension to have _FireFox _"masquerade" as _IE6_. If I bypass the proxy server and connect directly to the internet then they display fine. In _IE _they work fine whether through the proxy or directly. Hmmm....


----------



## euroDilbert (11 Oct 2005)

Clubman,

I have exactly the same problem as you, with Firefox 1.0.7/UTV

Once I bypass the proxy for Yahoo, it works fine. Looks like a general problem.


----------

